# Nitrates 80-160ppm



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

So ive gone through a cycle now im stuck with high nitrates somewhere between 80-160ppm ive done 15% water changes every other 3 times now and they still havent budged. Is there anything i should be doing more?

*every other day


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Larger water changes like 50%


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

that high would dAily 15% wwork do you think?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's too high. Like ICM more at waterchanges n cut back on feeding a hair should help a lil too.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

whats ICM?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

zeefs said:


> whats ICM?


The pretty girl from above. I can mate=ICM


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

ahh lol good call man, so what do u think i should do just daily 15% ?

or 15% daily is too high u mean? my bad


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Idk that might be to fast. I'd try 30% check it. Maybe in few days 30% again n check n adjust from there if its not coming down bump up to 50%. What size tank, what fish, n filter ect. Planted?


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok ill try the 30% forsure

I have a 112 gallon, ac110,whispers 40&60 
5-7"ish & 1-4" all reds i dont have any plants in tank they never last with me


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

How long ago did you change your substrate? And is it course or fine?


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

I just did my gravel cleaning on the 28th, i dont really know what kind of substrate it is regular black i dunno


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

No, i mean how long since you totally renewed your substrate? Alot of dirt accumulates over time (espessially the course substrate) to the point waterchanges have little or no effect.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh ok last time i did that was on july 8th


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Onkiebonkie said:


> No, i mean how long since you totally renewed your substrate? Alot of dirt accumulates over time (espessially the course substrate) to the point waterchanges have little or no effect.


You dont have to replace the substrate, ever. All you need to do is vac it well every week. I would do it twice a week untill your nitrates are good. You also dont need a deep substrate, an inch max. The deeper the dirtier...

Also clean up as much after feeding


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

yah i had only completely changed the gravel because i transfered my 55gal into my 110 good to know i dont ever have to do that again though t.y.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Yea you definitely dont need to change ur substrate...I've jad the same substrate since 2000 lol. If you wanna keep ur nitrates in check, after feedings make sure anything isn't laying leftover and gravel vac weekly. I change about 30-40% of my water weekly and my nitrates don't go above 20ppm and its been this way for a LONG time.


----------

